# New commission



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

A new commission for the art center in Frankfort, mi. 
Here's the print from the architect. 









After 10 hour of work from me an my business partner. 

We are going to attach ash and make a concert counter top











Any questions let me know.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice work. How did you do the corners?


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> Nice work. How did you do the corners?


With a festool track saw in place


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Form for the counter top


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice MS!

I just did some cast in place concrete tops during a kitchen remodel.

I was thinking about doing some precast tops for tables.

Are you going to use colored concrete or acid base stains?


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Color an adding stones from the lake where it's going to be installed.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool! Subscribed


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking good man. I can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Nice work...

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Start to pour tomorrow...hopefully. The forms are made. If u want details on concrete counter tops ill post some details of our method.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Book-matched ash to be applied to cab. It will rap around to have continuous grain


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Concrete was poured today with riverbed stone from Lake Michigan. Then we added concrete Mix which was reinforced with rebar and also fiberglass Flakes. 

The stones from Lake Michigan were ground down so that they have a flat surface and they're exposed on the concrete surface. 

Tomorrow We will see how it turned out then every customer that comes up to the art center will build to see the Petoskey Riverstone and it's full glory. 😜


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

3fingers said:


> If u want details on concrete counter tops ill post some details of our method.


Yes please!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Grinding counters today final finish tomorrow


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Yes please!


I will try on Saturday. We drive 4 hours to install then, ( I will not be driving) so I will post our process. We have tried different things and what we have found works the best...for us.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

The main counter top. Templet was posted earlier. I ground it down today no pics. Only this one of it drying.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

All most done 









Install tomorrow after a 4 hour drive.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice, my kind of design.

Drive safe,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Contestant (Apr 14, 2013)

great job, that things gotta be heavy


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautifully done :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Done


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Well done! I wouldn't have known where to start on a project like that. It came out very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Well done! I wouldn't have known where to start on a project like that. It came out very nice. :thumbsup:


This was the most complicated piece I've made. All the compound angles an keeping the grain continuous an book matched was at fist frustrating. But got in the grove an went smooth. The first board took about 6 hrs then it was about an 1 1/2 for each consecutive rows.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a nice desk!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*great combination of materials!*

Those colors and textures really go together nicely. Great craftsmanship as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Contestant said:


> great job, that things gotta be heavy


Thanks, An The main counter top was over 500lb, two of us struggled to lift it in place to test the fit in the shop. Luckily we had 5 people to help put it in the Art Center


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

go visit the Oliver Art Center in Frankfort, MI to check out the reception desk. :boat:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

That is a great looking piece! Awesome lines and that ground countertop really looks cool.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome reception desk! The pretty wood looks great with the counter top which goes well the whole look of the art center. Impressive work!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

MagGeorge said:


> Awesome reception desk! The pretty wood looks great with the counter top which goes well the whole look of the art center. Impressive work!


Thanks so much.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow! I can't really say I've seen a concrete counter top before. Looks amazing.


----------

